# Go Pro competitor?



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Not a knock-off cheapy.

https://newatlas.com/drift-innovati...tm_source=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=Read more


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

I have apeman 4k. That takes great video and uses all GoPro accessories. I highly recommend one, and for about $60 it's affordable.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I have the activeon gold. It looks a lot like a GoPro camera. I'm not the best in the world when it comes to technology devices, but it seems to give me some problems underwater when I'm scuba diving trying to change the modes or the modes may change from underwater to outdoors. In defense of the camera it may just be me hitting the screen or touching it changing it or it rolling around in my scuba vest. I only paid $60 for it and for an amateur cameraman it does just fine for me. I like that ghost x camera. if that was available a year-and-a-half ago I might have bought that instead.

I know one thing for sure I do enjoy my camera. I kind of wish they would have made those back in the 80s crack could have had a lot of fun with it. Take it on motorcycle off road rides through Big Bend, deer hunting. I still do all those but not as much as I did when I was young.


----------

